# [SOLVED] driverscollection.com safe?



## Kromgol

Hello!

I'm wondering if http://driverscollection.com is safe to download from? From what i've seen, there is no executable files or anything, just zipped archives that only has the driver files (cab etc.)
But it is in my nature to doubt sites like this, and so i wonder, is it safe to download from this site? Has anyone had any success with it?


----------



## koala

*Re: driverscollection.com safe?*

Yes, it's safe. It's been around for a long time, tested by website security testing sites, and we recommend it to users.

I've just used it to download a Logitech mouse driver, which was an exe. Which driver are you having trouble downloading?


----------



## Kromgol

*Re: driverscollection.com safe?*

Nah, nothing, just wondered if the site was safe for future needs, as it's hard to find sites with archives of drivers that isn't malware


----------

